
11 New Python Web Frameworks - sanketsaurav
https://deepsource.io/blog/new-python-web-frameworks/
======
BerislavLopac
I've shared this list here before, and I might need to update it, but here it
is again, FWIW:

    
    
        New kids on the block:
        - Starlette https://www.starlette.io (function and class based routing)
        - Vibora https://vibora.io (function based routing, no classes)
        - Xweb https://github.com/gaojiuli/xweb (unusual routing system, should be possible to adapt to classes)
        - Storm https://github.com/jiajunhuang/storm (similar enough to Tornado, has classes, but installation is complex)
        - Responder http://python-responder.org (function-based, has classes only as code-grouping mechanism)
        - Quart https://pgjones.gitlab.io/quart/
        - Sanic https://sanic.readthedocs.io
        - Bocadillo https://bocadilloproject.github.io/
        - Japronto https://github.com/squeaky-pl/japronto
    
        The old guard:
        - Flask http://flask.pocoo.org
        - Tornado http://www.tornadoweb.org
        - Falcon https://falconframework.org/
        - Bottle https://bottlepy.org
        - Pyramid https://trypyramid.com/
        - CherryPy https://cherrypy.org/
    
        Less known older ones:
        - Wheezy Web https://pythonhosted.org/wheezy.web/
        - API Hour https://pythonhosted.org/api_hour/
        - Morepath https://morepath.readthedocs.io/en/latest/toc.html [WSGI]
        - Klein https://github.com/twisted/klein
        - Weppy http://weppy.org/

